
Competitive programming - elucterio
Slides from my course on competitive programming (beginner to intermediate level). It could perhaps be useful for others.
======
elucterio
[https://github.com/elucterio/Competitive-
Programming](https://github.com/elucterio/Competitive-Programming)

